
You Will Probably Not Understand This - empath75
http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2019/08/you-will-probably-not-understand-this.html
======
java-man
"communication is much more difficult than we usually acknowledge. It takes a
lot of patience, both from the sender and the receiver, to accurately decode a
message. You need all that context to make sense of someone else’s ideas."

how true

